# [SOLVED] Sony Vegas Pro 9 only renders 5 seconds



## leverpostei

Hi. Im trying to render a 35 seconds clip, the rendering takes about 10-15 minutes. The finished product (the save (untitled.avi) is only a 5 seconds clip. Why does a 35 seconds clip renders to a 5 seconds clip? I only get the start of the clip.... 

I have enough disk space. The size of the clip (after rendering) is 6.75gb. 

Any ideas? 

Let me know if you need more info


----------



## leverpostei

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 9 only renders 5 seconds*

nvm... fixed it. it was just vlc messing with me...


----------

